# ****Friday Pics****



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

I got nothin

Somebody help.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Hungry little devil


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

******* square tubing bender


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> ******* square tubing bender
> 
> View attachment 800858


 that all looks good until the chain slides off the handle


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My baby girl and "crazy"
The best nachos around these parts. Great craft beer to go along with it.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

1) Only in Dayton Tx.

2) My boy and his very proud great grand dad.

3) How we do breakfast.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Me and Blue are running our first 5K together in the morning.

He 's psyched


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

met Mark Lemonis yesterday. he is the star of the reality show 'The Profit' of which i am a huge fan and CEO of camping world. he must have gave away $15k of stuff last night. he really was a humble person. its no wonder he does well in business.



Katy Band Tubas



poor lincoln town car


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

.


































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> met Mark Lemonis yesterday. he is the star of the reality show 'The Profit' of which i am a huge fan and CEO of camping world. he must have gave away $15k of stuff last night. he really was a humble person. its no wonder he does well in business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a buick


----------



## MrBigC (Sep 10, 2010)

And in the last pic the famous Corndog ....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

dbarham said:


> Thats a buick


yep......but still.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Hitting it early this week*

Eggplant Seafood Casserole

Polish Creole Omelette

Galvez Cheek-en

Pork Loin a L Orange w / Lemon Sweet Potato

Ancho Chill Honey Crusted Salmon Black Bean Spread with a Roasted Jap Creama

Pasta Salmon Salad

Osso Buco Veal Shank B Day Dinner - Not my plate, but next time it will be...


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Life!!!*

Life is beautiful!!!!
The children welcoming their new buddy!!!:texasflag


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

CPR'd 6lb Trout from Sunday, tough to get good pics when solo.
Couple of Oversized Reds from the same wade, 1 toad was 10lbs and less than 28.5"
Our Tailgating set up for La Vernia's Homecoming Game, We Won 
Couple of shots of the newest artificial reef going into the water out of the Packery Channel in State waters, CCA Texas contributed $100,000 to the project.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Opening Bow weekend

Two pigs with the rifle
Two with the new bow
Rattler
Pigs at my bow stand
Camp


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

2.5 weeks to go!









www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

No more carpet.

Emma just chilling having a snack on her couch. LOL


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Got a new lens last week, so I decided to treat the wife to a San Antonio Getaway mid week! (Actually her idea, but I dominated by carrying my camera everywhere we went! lol)

Random shots,


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Few more quick ones from San Antonio

Funny thing about #5, its of the Nix Hospital where I was born so many years ago, turns out my wife unknowingly picked our wedding spot directly across from there last march. Guess I need to have my ashes spread in the riverwalk to make a complete circle! lol


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Shaky said:


> Got a new lens last week, so I decided to treat the wife to a San Antonio Getaway mid week! (Actually her idea, but I dominated by carrying my camera everywhere we went! lol)
> 
> Random shots,


Great pics!

This one looks kind of familiar...


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Had a little issue with my tractor and disc this week planting food plots.. luckily my neighbor has a bulldozer. 

Finished food plot..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Everything covered....morning in the surf, afternoon dove hunt....




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Had a little issue with my tractor and disc this week planting food plots.. luckily my neighbor has a bulldozer.
> 
> Finished food plot..


Forgot about my mishap. 
Got the Bendix hung up in the flywheel after I stalled and tried to restart it.
Had to use my Kubota to jerk it back and forth to get it un-hung.
Luckily the scare fires didn't puncture my tires, just got hung on the lugs.









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Cpr 27in trout a few weeks ago


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Yep


----------



## speck14 (Jun 18, 2013)

[/ATTACH] JJ Had a blast when i got home. lets just say he was ready to help dad clean birds.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Driving around just now


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Diagonal lined sweetlips from the Great Barrier Reef......


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

And.....
2cooler tschell1219's seatrout croaker wall mount done!!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Those look great Fish Specialist!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> Had a little issue with my tractor and disc this week planting food plots.. luckily my neighbor has a bulldozer.
> 
> Finished food plot..


One word...... 4WD.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Alaska*

More Alaska pics


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Reynolds4 said:


> Those look great Fish Specialist!


Thanks Man!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here are a few from a trip to a ranch near the house on Tuesday, beautiful ranch full of wildlife. Baker


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

*Wooooo Hoooooo! Bring on the Weekend!! :cheers:*


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Tomatoes wine almost ready

Sunrise on the way to work

Fishing the surf last weekend



















Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

dbarham said:


> Thats a buick


 landscape edition !!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

ribeye on oak coals


----------



## Agee008 (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep. Buick Road Master.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Man, ya'll got to spell it like you say it.

It's a "brew-rick".


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

A shirt I started last night...not done yet though


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Me and Blue are running our first 5K together in the morning.
> 
> He 's psyched


Thought this wuz a 'Weiner Dog Run'.... Mighty strange lookin' weiner dawg you got there , Jefe......:biggrin:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

All my babies 
My Beautiful Aunt Lori (My mom's twin) with my nephew little Mikey
My little turn bucket Emma having a good ole time!
Here is the before and After of our new flooring, the second pic is kind of dark because it was cloudy outside. It looks SO much better though, even though I put a big rug on it (Don't yell at me Brad!)


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

we put a giant rug over our new hardwood floors too. i don't know why...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

X3 on the rug.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jeff SATX said:


> we put a giant rug over our new hardwood floors too. i don't know why...


Thats what I said........:biggrin:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh and I'm trying out this 'juicing' stuff! This one is called 'Green Lemonade' and it is pretty dang good. 2 red Apples, one 8" cucumber, one Lemon and 2 cups of fresh spinach!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Oh and I'm trying out this 'juicing' stuff! This one is called 'Green Lemonade' and it is pretty dang good. 2 red Apples, one 8" cucumber, one Lemon and 2 cups of fresh spinach!


:slimer:

Nice rug though!!!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Jeff SATX said:


> we put a giant rug over our new hardwood floors too. i don't know why...


So you had carpet, put hardwood in and then covered back up? OK


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

chumy said:


> So you had carpet, put hardwood in and then covered back up? OK


I guarantee you that 90% of people that have tile or wood flooring have a rug on it lol. I like having something soft under my bare feet


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have hardwood floors. The wife wants a rug, I don't. We don't have a rug. I am the boss.

sometimes


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

24Buds said:


> I have hardwood floors. The wife wants a rug, I don't. We don't have a rug. I am the boss.
> 
> sometimes


So when are you going to get a rug? 
Do you need a pedicure in exchange for a rug?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Does the juicing have you pooping like a pet racoon yet.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Does the juicing have you pooping like a pet racoon yet.


I don't poop -_-


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> Does the juicing have you pooping like a pet racoon yet.


LOL..You can bet the farm it is coming... I don't drink nuthin GREEN....or BLUE..., for that matter.....:biggrin:

'Tis a nice rug, though... I lost that argument as well many moons ago.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I guarantee you that 90% of people that have tile or wood flooring have a rug on it lol. I like having something soft under my bare feet


Wear socks:spineyes:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

chumy said:


> Wear socks:spineyes:


I don't like wearing socks! I like my toes to be free :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Jamie_Lee said:


> So when are you going to get a rug?
> Do you need a pedicure in exchange for a rug?





Jamie_Lee said:


> I don't like wearing socks! I like my toes to be free :biggrin: :cheers:


 Free pedi toes!

I understand!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> I guarantee you that 90% of people that have tile or wood flooring have a rug on it lol. I like having something soft under my bare feet


Ha, we have those exact same couches, the same flooring, and pretty much the same kind of stuff hanging on the walls.

No rug though, I guess my wife is a 10%er!!!!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I didn't understand the rug idea either. until my wife said it kept the dog from getting splinters in its butt when it scooted aross the floor with ankle behind its ears. it all made sense then.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

A couple from the past few weekends down south.


----------



## Claydog (Mar 26, 2012)

My boys


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone know where I was last weekend?


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*My son*

I miss you Son....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You and the dawg* DO* see that rattlesnake coiled up in those bushes at the top of the pix, don't ya..???..


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> You and the dawg* DO* see that rattlesnake coiled up in those bushes at the top of the pix, don't ya..???..


Well...you did just make my heart skip a few beats but I assure you there was no snake there. I actually pulled empty shells and cans from that bush.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

She loves me...



Winner winner...27.5 12.5lb's and my ugly mug...


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Another one...(not finished yet either)


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jamey Taylor 2013 Greater Houston Amateur Champion

Jamey has been a student since 8th grade, has a degree from UTA in aerospace engineering


----------

